# Coyote Gun?



## mzzlldr (Feb 13, 2005)

TradeMark said:


> i agree with nofolkinway, i have both a .223 and .243. whats nice about the .243 is that you could use it for more than just yotes since bullet grains range from 40gr to 100gr with multiple bullet varieties. another popular caliber would be the 22-250. accuracy will depend on how much you want to spend. my .223 is a H&R single shot, i've only had for two years and it shoots groups within a 50cent piece at 100 yrds using winchester ammo.


 Hi All, Can you use these rifles in the southern half of the state for yote?


----------

